# Life, Liberty, Love, & Lip Gloss



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone. How are you doing? I hope you are doing great. I recently joined this amazing website, after hearing about it on another make-up friendly message forum and also the beauty steward for Helium. I am so glad I joined. This website looks really bank. I hope to become an active member and contribute more.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site x


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone. You are all so nice and welcoming.


----------



## Janice (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! Happy to have you here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I ask you what the beauty steward for Helium is?


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi! I hope you like it here!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you so much Kellybean and Janice. To be honest Janice, I am not sure what her username is on here. She goes by "Anjela Farrow Hall" on most places. She is a very nice girl. She is the steward for the beauty/style section of Helium.


----------



## Vixen_Glam (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, it's me, Anjela Farrow Hall! I used to be a lurker on Specktra.net but I managed to find the courage to post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I just go by Anjela, Anjela D, or Anjela Dandridge on other websites.


----------



## rbella (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you here!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome!! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too. ^_^ Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!


----------

